# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  چگونگی کار با زند

## nasim.gh68

با سلام
لطفا اگه میشه بگید برای شروع با کار با زند باید چکار کرد؟!!
من زند رو نصب کردم و منبعی برای شروع کار ندارم!!!!!!!!!
ممنون میشم اگه توضیحی درباره کار با این فریم ورک رو بدید...

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام . این کتاب خوبیه : 
easy php websites with the zend framework

اینجا هم ویدیو های خوبی داره ...

ببینید شما وقتی سراغ تکنولوژی ( یا هر اسم دیگه ایی ) که منبع فارسی نداره میرید . یا باید سراغش و نگیرید یا باید بتونید اینجوری سراغش برید :

در گوگل : how to start work on zend framework

این چیزی نیست که منابعش دم دست باشه و بدون انگلیسی و ( شاید دانستن مفاهیم برنامه نویسی ) بخواید دنبالش برید . یا باید خیلی همت داشته باشید .

----------


## nasim.gh68

ممنون از جوابتون
من تقریبا با php آشنام و با رپید کار میکردم ولی گفتن از زند بهتره استفاده کنم.متاسفانه آموزشی ندیدم !!
گفتم شاید کسانی که کار کرده یه توضیح کلی برای شروع کار با محیطش بدن!!
بازم ممنون از اینکه کمک کردین.

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

خواهش می کنم . من هم مثل شما با php اشنا هستم . یه دوری هم توی چند تا از فریم ورک هاش زدم . 

به نظرم با netbeans کار کن . جستجو کن ببین اینها رو چطور باید راه اندازی کنی :

zend , netbeans wamp or xampp

در netbeans به راحتی میشه با زند کار کرد و اون و بهش معرفی کرد .

z1.PNG

تصویر بالا خودش گویاست ... به اینصورت تنظیم کنید .

z2.PNG

توی تب zend هم این تنظیم و انجام بدین . دقت کنید که netbeans شما باید php support باشه . ( دیگه این جزییات با خودتون ... )

بعد یه پروژه php ایجاد کنید . بعد اسم انتخاب کنید و به این صفحه که رسیدید zend و تیک بزنید .

z3.PNG

بعد finish , الان شما یه پروژه زند دارید ... می تونید توی گوگل سرچ کنید hello world with zend

به این عکس و url دقت کنید . ( بعدا که یاد گرفتید می تونید جستجو کنید که چطور public و حذف کنید ) 

z4.PNG

اگر موفق بشید زند و اینجوری راه اندازی کنید بعدش می مونه تمرین و انجام نمونه که از رو کتاب می تونید پیش برید .

----------

